# Baby Alligators...



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I got a chance to photograph some baby alligators at Brazos Bend State Park Friday morning.

I literally stumbled upon them. Even though I was looking for them, I didn't see them until one moved. They are small. Probably not more than 14 inches long.

This is a first for me. I've never seen babies before.
Mike


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

neet, to bad one didnt have its mouth open ta see them itty bitty teeth


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Those are cool pictures, those babies aren't long out of the egg. Momma probably wasn't to far away. rs


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey, I was there too! Sorry I missed you. I walked around Horseshoe Bend and Elm Lake. What a treat it was.
It was peaceful yesterday wasn't it? Not crowded at all.
Did you see some of the big boys out there? I'm going to post them.

Sandy


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Nice light. It's intersting how the babies are so much more vibrant yet they are harder to see. Good thing it's not the other way around! Nice stuff Mike.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

You are lucky for sure that mom didn't see you. They are VERY portective with there babies. Nice pic's though.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Sure glad that worked out for you! VEry neat. I am around gators quite a bit, and they don't worry me in general but i have walked up on babies and they started making those little bird sounds, you might say I was puckered up til I got a good distance away. Everything likes to eat baby gators and as you migh imagine, mom is pretty hateful about them!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those are awesome shots Mike. Those little devils teeth are razor sharp and their jaws are powerful even at that age. We used to catch them as kids and play with them using welding gloves. If you try to touch ones tail they will spin around and grab you before you can react...LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i like those a lot, mike. even baby alligators are cute.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Three more pics*

Last batch.
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't imagine more gators at BBSP. Oh boy! I saw enough the other day. I won't be bringing any of my doggies with me when I go back to the state park. 
I was smart to leave them home friday when I went.
So, Mike where were these little guys? I must have missed them. I did hear a big gator bellowing for the first time. I mean it sounded like a giant was near by. I didn't care to find it in the marsh next to the trail I was on. I only walked faster.
When they bellow I wonder what it means are they calling for a mate? Or are they marking the territory? Anyone know?


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Great pic's !


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Sandy, from the 40 Acre parking lot, go down the trail to 40 Acre Lake. The babies were found approx. 140-150 paces past the sign that reads "CAution - Alligators). They are on the right, next to the bank.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots, Mike, Almost more interesting than the big ones! Nice crisp pix. rich


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

*Baby Gator Crunch*

Caught a baby gator eating a crawfish. Not the best picture of the baby gators, but interesting action.

More picutures at http://flickr.com/photos/acodus/sets/72157604641049134/

--whit


----------

